# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  راش هاى پوستى

## salamatpedia

*راش هاى پوستى*

برخی از انواع راش هاى پوستی همچنین می توانند باعث ایجاد لکه های پوستی از جمله لک صورت و تغییر رنگ در پوست شوند.


*آکنه روزاسه ( آکنه دوران بزرگسالی )*

این یک بیماری مزمن پوستی است که می تواند باعث افزایش لکه های پوستی قرمز رنگ و ضایعات پر از چرک شود. این عارضه به طور معمول بر روى پیشانی، گونه ها و بینی پدید مى آید.

*بیماری پسوریازیس*

این عارضه نوعى بیماری پوستی است که باعث ایجاد لکه های پوستی به رنگ قرمز نقره ای مى شود و پوست به حالت پوسته پوسته و برفکى در مى آید. این عارضه می تواند در هر نقطه اى از بدن ظاهر شود. پزشکان معتقدند پسوریازیس ممکن است ناشی از مشکلى در سیستم ایمنی بدن باشد.

*درماتیت تماسی*

این عارضه نوعى راش پوستى است و هنگامی اتفاق می افتد که پوست به یک ماده تحریک کننده یا حساسیت زا واکنش نشان دهد.

*اگزما*

این عارضه همچنین به عنوان درماتیت آتوپیک شناخته شده است. این بیماری می تواند باعث ایجاد لکه های پوستی قرمز رنگ شود که همراه با خارش، خشکى و ترک است.این لکه ها گاها ممکن است ترشح کنند و قشر سختى رو پوست ایجاد کنند. علت پدید آمدن اگزما همچنان نامشخص است. ولى اکثرا در بین مردم و خانواده ها بسیار شایع است، به خصوص بین افرادی که به آسم، تب یونجه و سایر آلرژی ها مبتلا هستند.

*سایر عوامل ایجادکننده لکه های پوستی
*اگر لکه های پوستی به طور ناگهانی ظاهر شوند و سپس ناپدید شوند، ممکن است یک توضیح ساده براى آن وجود داشته باشد. دلایل بروز لکه های پوستى موقتى به همراه قرمز شدن پوست شامل موارد زیر است:


برافروختگىورزش کردنآفتاب سوختگى

دلایل بروز لکه های پوستى موقتى به همراه رنگ پریدگى کم آبی بدن است.







دکتر معصومه مجیدزاده
تزریق ژل | جوانسازی پوست | لیزر موهای زائد

----------

